# ATI HD5700 Video Card - How many monitors



## Meredith9053

Help? I have a ATI Radeon HD 5700 series display adaptor, and I have been told it supports up to 4 monitors, cant see how, only have two inputs and a sata. Is there an adaptor or something???? I have currently one monitor plugged into the dvi and one into the sata port.

I have taken an image of the back panel, as i cant see how you can attach more than 2 monitors. I am currently running 2, but need to run an extra one.

here is the specs on it, straight from the site.

Any Ideas? Am i missing something (apart from a tech brain!!!!)

*ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5700/ HD5600 Series GPU Specifications *



627 million 40nm transistors
TeraScale 2 Unified Processing Architecture
400 Stream Processing Units
20 Texture Units
32 Z/Stencil ROP Units
8 Color ROP Units
 
PCI Express 2.1 x16 bus interface
DirectX® 11 support
Shader Model 5.0
DirectCompute 11
Programmable hardware tessellation unit
Accelerated multi-threading
HDR texture compression
Order-independent transparency
 
OpenGL 3.2 support1
Image quality enhancement technology
Up to 24x multi-sample and super-sample anti-aliasing modes
Adaptive anti-aliasing
16x angle independent anisotropic texture filtering
128-bit floating point HDR rendering
 
ATI Eyefinity multi-display technology2,3
Six independent display controllers
Drive up to six displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls, and video overlays
 
Display grouping
Combine multiple displays to behave like a single large display
 
 
ATI Stream acceleration technology
OpenCL support15
DirectCompute 11
Accelerated video encoding, transcoding, and upscaling4,5
Native support for common video encoding instructions
 
 
ATI Avivo HD Video & Display technology7
UVD 2 dedicated video playback accelerator
Advanced post-processing and scaling8
Dynamic contrast enhancement and color correction
Brighter whites processing (blue stretch)
Independent video gamma control
Dynamic video range control
Support for H.264, VC-1, MPEG-2, and Adobe Flash9
Dual-stream 1080p playback support10,11
DXVA 1.0 & 2.0 support
Integrated dual-link DVI output with HDCP12
Max resolution: 2560x160013
 
Integrated DisplayPort output
Max resolution: 2560x160013
 
Integrated HDMI 1.3 output with Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support, and high bit-rate audio
Max resolution: 1920x120013
 
Integrated VGA output
Max resolution: 2048x153613
 
3D stereoscopic display/glasses support14
Integrated HD audio controller
Output protected high bit rate 7.1 channel surround sound over HDMI with no additional cables required
Supports AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats
 
 
ATI PowerPlay™ power management technology7
Dynamic power management with low power idle state
 
Certified drivers for Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP


----------



## emosun

First a lone 5770 supports a maximum of 3 monitors by itself. Next you a have a dvi , hdmi , and display port , not a sata port.

To support 3 displays you have to have one monitor capable of displaying with each connection type , hdmi , dvi and a monitor with a native display port.


----------



## Laxer

Thought i would throw in my .02 here aswell.

You can have the first two monitors set up with either both dvi or 1 dvi 1 hdmi. This could also be done with duel-link.

In order to obtain the 3rd monitor you either need to step up eyefinity(only works on newer OSs). or buy an adapter for your display port that runs ~$100.


To my knowledge a single 5700 can only support up to *3* monitors.


----------



## emosun

You cannot use the adapter on the display port and run 3 monitors , the 3rd monitor has to have a native display port.


----------



## Laxer

emosun said:


> You cannot use the adapter on the display port and run 3 monitors , the 3rd monitor has to have a native display port.


Sorry, what i meant by that is you cant use the adapter unless its a DisplayPort to DVI-D Dual Link Adapter(built in timer).

Am i correct? i have never tried.


----------



## emosun

Not the monitor on the display port has to have it's own native display port with no conversion in between. If he had that with two on monitors on the hdmi and dvi port then triple monitors would be possible.


----------



## Meredith9053

thanks for all the advise. I found a few different display port to dvi converters. Guess the easy way to ask the quesiton, some have two connection - ie display port on one end and dvi on the other, however there is antoher that has display port and usb on one end and dvi on the other.......??

I am thinking, from the above advise, that I can run this configuration. So I have a monitor already in dvi and hdmi currently. I will buy this display port converter, and hopefully that will do the trick for the 3rd montior. Will i need to download eyefinity from ATI??



Thanks again guys. really appreciate the help....


----------



## ebackhus

You can't run it with an adapter, the display MUST have a displayport connector or it won't work. Eyefinity is built into the drivers already.


----------



## emosun

Yea I'm pretty sure nowhere I gave any advice that would indicate you could use an adapter...


----------



## Meredith9053

never said anything about an adapter??? Anyway, thanks for your help. I shall just buy one of each and see which one is what i need.

Cheers


----------



## emosun

Meredith9053 said:


> never said anything about an adapter???





Meredith9053 said:


> I will buy this display port converter, and hopefully that will do the trick for the 3rd montior.


----------



## Laxer

I'm sure we are confusing you 

I believe you can hook 2 monitors up to the DVI out, and the third onto the DP if you use an adapter that has a built in clock (the one with usb).

More info here: Preview - DisplayPort: A Look Inside | bit-tech.net

I am not 100% positive this will work, I have tried to hook up 3 monitors to my 5770, (2 through dvi, 1 through hdmi) and the computer detected all 3 no problem but could only use 2 at a time. hooking the third one up through DP may fix this but i cannot guarantee.

Also, just the DP->hdmi without a clock (no usb) will not work. (i have tried )

It appears emosun and i both have the same gpu. if he can confirm that DP will not work i would not purchase one unless you can borrow one or return it if it does not work.


----------



## emosun

I don't think I can possibly say it more simply , unless the monitor your connecting to the display port has a display port , then you can't run 3 separate monitors on this gpu.


----------



## Laxer

emosun said:


> I don't think I can possibly say it more simply , unless the monitor your connecting to the display port has a display port , then you can't run 3 separate monitors on this gpu.


I will stand behind his statement.

I don't think it can be done with a single gpu.


----------



## RedForest

emosun said:


> I don't think I can possibly say it more simply , unless the monitor your connecting to the display port has a display port , then you can't run 3 separate monitors on this gpu.


Had to join just to add this, just in case anyone who is trying to run 3 monitors on one ATI finds this thread. I am using a crossfired 5770 to be more accurate. Not a correction per say, just want to make sure it's clear that this is possible on my hardware at least.

You can in fact run a third DVI monitor from the display port using an ACTIVE converter like this: 
https://www.startech.com/AV/Displayport-Converters/DisplayPort-to-DVI-Active-Adapter~DP2DVIS
Picked it up on the egg for 28 bucks and am currently basking in the glory of Eyefinity.


----------



## Laxer

I can also confirm this but I did it on a 5870 but, it should work the same.


----------



## JaronLindow

I've been running 3 monitors on this card for over a year using DVI, DVI->VGA , and Display Port->DVI via an Active Display Port adapter ($26, NewEgg).

Trying to hook up a 4th monitor, I replaced the DVI-VGA with a direct DVI connection and added an HDMI->DVI adapter, so the new configuration is DVI, DVI, HDMI->DVI, Display Port->DVI.

No joy. Trying to enable the 4th display causes one of the others to become disconnected, keeping the total number of active displays at 3. I can't rule out whether the problem is use of adapters as I don't have a monitor which can directly take HDMI or Display Port.


----------

